# Inventory



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Just for fun, what's in your freezer(s) right now? Cut and protein wise?

I have venison meat, venisons ribs and breast, venison lung, venison liver.

Beef heart, beef liver, beef kidney, beef spleen, beef cheek meat, beef lung, ground beef, green tripe.

Boneless turkey breast, turkey hearts.

Chicken leg quarters.

Duck hearts.

Pork heart, pork lung, pork tongue, pork kidney.

A couple of goat tongues and goat hearts.

Lamb kidneys.

What do y'all have currently?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Nice variety! Just off the top of my head:

Deer ribs
Deer steak, ground, heart
Green tripe
Bison heart
Bison tongue
Bison ground
Bison tail
Chicken whole
Chicken leg quarters
Beef ground
Beef spleen
Beef trachea
Beef pancreas
Beef steak
Beef heart
Beef lung
Beef liver
Beef tongue
Rabbit whole
Rabbit heads and frames
Deer legs
Elk

I think that's all...

Would love to get some sheep or goat. My guys have never had.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Erm...

Chicken quarters
Chicken thighs
Chicken breasts

Pork roasts
Pork chops
Pork sausage
Ground pork
Bacon
Pork ribs
Hams

Beef steaks
Beef roasts
Ground beef
Beef liver

Turkey backs
Turkey necks
Turkey hearts
Turkey gizzards
Turkey livers

Whitefish

Baby squirrel

Cheese pizza


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Chicken Quarters
Chicken Wings
Chicken Thighs
Chicken Breast

Turkey Neck
Turkey Leg

Trout

Ground Buffalo

Ground Deer
Deer Liver
Deer Heart
Deer Roasts
Deer Loin
Deer Shoulder
Deer Spleen

Beef Heart
Ground Beef
Beef Kidney
Beef Liver
Beef Trim
Beef Tongue
Ox Tails

Pork Trim
Pork Liver
Pork Kidney
Pork Spleen
Pork Tongue

Lamb Trim
Lamb Heart
Lamb Kidney

Ground Rabbit

Ground Tripe


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Goat (all parts)

Pork (most parts)

Sheep (all parts)

Goose and duck (10 whole)

Venison (random parts)

And probably a lot of little things I have since forgotten about


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Beef Penis
Pig Gullet
Random whole fish
Boneless Pork
Chicken Backs
Turkey Necks
Turkey Wings
Pork Heart
Beef Heart
Beef Tongue
Chicken Liver
Beef Kidney
Veal Liver
Calf Liver
Pork Liver
Venison Leg Bone
Ground Beef
Ground Green Tripe
Ground Rabbit
Ground Quail
Chicken Necks
Chicken Quarters
Chicken Thighs and Drumsticks
Boneless Beef of some type
Chicken Feet


This is all going by memory. There's bound to be other stuff hidden in the depths that I've forgotten about.
God, looking at it in a list like this makes me realise what a spoilt brat of a dog I have!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG, Mollywoppy reminded me..how could I forget all the penis I have? LOL. I have at least 4 and more is coming (I have a deal to get more on Sunday).


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

It's pretty slim-pickin's here... just some chicken legs and thighs, and some boneless beef scrap.... : (

I've made arrangements to purchase a ewe for butcher next week, though. Then I will have a full freezer again.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I feed Hare Today ground....I have bony chicken, turkey, duck and beef. I have boneless beef and herring. Tomorrow I have more coming but I can't remember what. I have beef gullets that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Trying to get the old stuff fed right now.
Chicken whole
chicken ribs
chicken ground
beef ribs
beef roast
beef liver
beef heart
pork kidney
pork liver
llama lung
llama bone to chew on when needs a bit more bone
baby goat heads
organ mix - liver/kidney/spleen/heart/tongue/lung from many different animals
ground rabbit
ground tripe


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let's see....

i have:

venison trim, venison hearts, venison bones, venison ribs.

beef heart, beef, beef liver, beef spleen, green tripe, ground beef with organs, tongue, heart, and bone, beef feet, beef gullet

turkey hearts, turkey necks, ground turkey with organs and bone.

chicken backs, ground chicken with organs and bone, chicken feet

duck hearts

pork necks, pork ribs, pork meat

elk scrap

goat cut six ways

lamb meat, lamb ribs, lamb shanks, lamb ribs, lamb hearts

bison hearts, bison necks, bison liver, bison kidney

rabbit heads

sardines

i think i listed all of it....


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Not much, ran out of venison and fed off most of the random meats so I just got a few cases of meat from the grocer on Mon. 

60# beef heart
100# chicken quarters
3 whole chickens
30# beef kidney
30# pork liver
230# for $185=not bad!

Besides that there is one last gallon bag of venison, 2# sardines and various meats/whole prey for my cat and ferrets

My turkey necks didn't come in, I'm maybe getting some beef trim and trying to get ahold of another goat along with some pig organs for variety.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't have much variety right now since my recent order never got processed so I'll have to wait another month for it. hopefully i can get more organ earlier than that

chicken thighs
chicken feet
turkey hearts
duck necks
boneless beef
lamb liver
veal kidney
buffalo liver
beef liver
beef kidney
beef trachea/gullet
lamb necks
ground beef/tripe rolls
pork trotters


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

After reading BearMurphy's list I remember that I also have deer lung, deer trachea, pork trachea, lamb neck, and pork trotters.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Whole chickens (cut up)
Ground chicken frames
Ground turkey frames
Ground beef (boneless)
Beef kidney
Beef liver
Turkey heart
Turkey liver
Chicken liver
Chicken gizzard
Goat tripe
Goat lung
Goat pancreas
Goat spleen
Goat balls
Goat trachea
Whole duck (feathers/heads/etc)
Duck frames
Pollock fillets
Whole mackerel 

I'm sure I'm forgetting stuff, haha.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

of the top of my head

whole rabbit
whole squirrels

lamb heads
lamb legs

venison necks
ground vension
venison meat chunks

beef bones various one
beef spleen
heart
ground
meat chunks
liver
kidney

duck wings

pheasant ground 
various random ground

whole cow legs

various whole fish

loads of different bones

whole pork hearts


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So this is just what we have for dog food I will leave out whats for us 

Chicken thighs and legs.
Turkey necks and gizzards, liver and whole turkey
Pork liver and some roast meat and bones from roasts
Lamb chops and liver
Deer Steaks, roasts,ground, ribs,legs and liver..... maybe some heart left
Elk steaks, roasts and ground
Antelope ground
Beef heart, tongue,brisket, ground some trim on the way and maybe some shanks unless I decide to use them as the last ones looked so good, there fresh not old.
And one large trout that I haven't had the guts to try yet.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

YUM! I love trout grilled. My dogs will not touch fish at all but that's okay because I eat all the trout at this house. LOL.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep theirs nothing like fresh brook trout on the mountain. But my biggest problem with it is I just hate when I get a bone in my mouth, but I love the flavor.

Well the story of the big fish is my nephew caught it a long time ago so this thing has been frozen a looooong time. My sister decided after some time she didn't have to keep it any longer for him as he is on his own so I took it.

I really need to give it a try.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

right now i have
deer ribs, deer spine, deer trimmings, 4 deer pelvises

beef trimmings, beef fat, beef ribs, beef liver

pork chops, pork cutlets,pork roast

chicken livers, chicken thighs,drumsticks,wings,

turkey backs

1 whole grouse

5 whole smelt

But my freezer is pretty bare at the moment due to being lazy


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Chicken necks, chicken quarters, chicken roasters, chicken liver, chicken feet
Turkey necks, turkey hearts
Duck frames, duck necks, whole ducks (w/ head, feet & entrails), duck feet
Beef shanks, beef heart, grass fed ground beef, beef kidney, green beef tripe, beef trachea, beef lung
Lamb liver, lamb flank, lamb necks 
Pork necks, pork butt, pork heart, pork kidney 
Herring, sardines, antelope bones, venison bones


----------

